

Freelancers Weekly, a once a week newsletter for freelancers and consultants - bdunn
http://freelancersweekly.com/

======
bdunn
First issue goes out in a few hours, and have 165 subscribers so far. Kudos to
Peter Cooper and Alex Hillman for the inspiration.

